# Ego Power Plus Tools



## Love

I saw a post about an electric snowblower in another thread but didn't want to hikack it...been meaning to post/ask about this Ego brand of electric, battery operated equipment for some time. I just had to drain my snowblower tank and carb because it wouldn't start, run and buy more premium gas in a separate container (had to buy that too) and have basically had enough of having gas (and the gas smell) in my garage...period. I've been looking at completely replacing my mower, string trimmer, blower and snowblower with this Ego brand. Only my current mower and snowblower are gas powered, but the blower is corded which is inconvenient. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? The appeal of having two of their stronger batteries and being able to run all my equipment is high. I read posts and seen YouTube videos of people mowing, pulling the battery and using it again in another product, then doing it again, so it seems to be a substantial charge and/or not too demanding. Also I would likely free up garage space as I have a hefty snowblower (SnowTek 24E, Arians low end Home Depot brand), and my mower can't possibly fold up like the ones from Ego (Toro of some kind...not important which I suppose, as long as it keeps working!)

Here's a link:
https://egopowerplus.com/products

I plan to start next spring with a mower, string trimmer/edger combo and blower, then buy the snowblower later next year in prep for the following winter. They do seem a bit pricey to me. Just curious if any have products from this brand and have any insight they can share. Pros/cons, recommend or run away? Thanks all! Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Dangermouse

Lovesword said:


> I saw a post about an electric snowblower in another thread but didn't want to hikack it...been meaning to post/ask about this Ego brand of electric, battery operated equipment for some time. I just had to drain my snowblower tank and carb because it wouldn't start, run and buy more premium gas in a separate container (had to buy that too) and have basically had enough of having gas (and the gas smell) in my garage...period. I've been looking at completely replacing my mower, string trimmer, blower and snowblower with this Ego brand. Only my current mower and snowblower are gas powered, but the blower is corded which is inconvenient. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? The appeal of having two of their stronger batteries and being able to run all my equipment is high. I read posts and seen YouTube videos of people mowing, pulling the battery and using it again in another product, then doing it again, so it seems to be a substantial charge and/or not too demanding. Also I would likely free up garage space as I have a hefty snowblower (SnowTek 24E, Arians low end Home Depot brand), and my mower can't possibly fold up like the ones from Ego (Toro of some kind...not important which I suppose, as long as it keeps working!)
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://egopowerplus.com/products
> 
> I plan to start next spring with a mower, string trimmer/edger combo and blower, then buy the snowblower later next year in prep for the following winter. They do seem a bit pricey to me. Just curious if any have products from this brand and have any insight they can share. Pros/cons, recommend or run away? Thanks all! Hope you're having a great weekend!


I have the self propelled mower and the leaf blower, love them both. Light years ahead of my old battery items and gas mower. No info on the snowblower...we're in NC, so that purchase would get a raised eyebrow for sure.


----------



## JWardell

I don't have anything from Ego, but I have managed to replace all my gas-powered appliances with electric and I couldn't be more happy.
It helps that I am in a somewhat urban area property that is not very large. All of yard, driveway, and sidewalk is reachable with a 50ft cord from two outlets front and back.

Just this summer I sold off my gas lawnmowers, always a pain up keeping not to mention going to buy gas. I replaced with a Worx 56V mower that was $200 on Amazon and I couldn't be more thrilled with it. Just like autopilot, mowing the lawn is now less than half the effort. Battery is more ideal for mower because of less need for high torque not to mention the potential to slice a power cord.

I have used 120v electric leaf blowers for years, not just quieter but also more powerful than gas, and super cheap. I use a plastic impeller blower for blowing, and metal impeller blower for sucking and mulching.

I have a Toro 1800 snowblower and it has served me well for 9 seasons, even tackling snow three times its height. Again no maintenance, just plug and go. It's very light and easy to pick up and carry around. Like a lawnmower in tall grass, sometimes it is necessary to do rows a few inches at a time if it is too heavy. Because of the torque required for heavy wet snow, I'm not sure a battery snow blower is a great idea unless you only have light dry snow. I believe @TrevP has a battery powered snowblower, hopefully he can give you feedback.


----------



## Steve Martin

Consumer reports consistently ranks Ego products as the top battery electric products that I’ve looked up. I bought the backpack styled leaf blower and love it.  Only downside is the duration that it lasts which you can partially make up for by having 2 or 3 compatible sized batteries. I only have the 1 battery that came with it so I have to work in shifts which is fine. I plan to buy the large Ego push mower in the spring. The Ego backpack style blower was ranked as the number 2 blower which included gas powered backpack styled blowers.


----------



## Johnm6875

Lovesword said:


> I saw a post about an electric snowblower in another thread but didn't want to hikack it...been meaning to post/ask about this Ego brand of electric, battery operated equipment for some time. I just had to drain my snowblower tank and carb because it wouldn't start, run and buy more premium gas in a separate container (had to buy that too) and have basically had enough of having gas (and the gas smell) in my garage...period. I've been looking at completely replacing my mower, string trimmer, blower and snowblower with this Ego brand. Only my current mower and snowblower are gas powered, but the blower is corded which is inconvenient. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? The appeal of having two of their stronger batteries and being able to run all my equipment is high. I read posts and seen YouTube videos of people mowing, pulling the battery and using it again in another product, then doing it again, so it seems to be a substantial charge and/or not too demanding. Also I would likely free up garage space as I have a hefty snowblower (SnowTek 24E, Arians low end Home Depot brand), and my mower can't possibly fold up like the ones from Ego (Toro of some kind...not important which I suppose, as long as it keeps working!)
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://egopowerplus.com/products
> 
> I plan to start next spring with a mower, string trimmer/edger combo and blower, then buy the snowblower later next year in prep for the following winter. They do seem a bit pricey to me. Just curious if any have products from this brand and have any insight they can share. Pros/cons, recommend or run away? Thanks all! Hope you're having a great weekend!


I'm very happy with the 56V 21" EGO push mower I've had for about 9 months. My lawn is small, approximately 1000 sq. ft. Depending on the season, the battery will last two or three "cuttings" before I recharge. I tried a Makita 36V but had to return it because it lacked power, even at 17". Interesting tidbit, power increases automatically in thick grass that would have stalled my old gas mower.


----------



## Shogun

I purchased the ego snow blower right before winter this year. Unfortunately, the big snow I have been expecting has not materialized yet. For the couple times I used it, it worked well in both light and heavy snow. I would recommend the 7.5Ah model as the heavy snow does cause it to work much harder. 
I have a small driveway and live on a corner lot with sidewalks on three sides of the house. No issues with the battery running out so far. I love the ease of use, the lack of maintenance, quick storage, how quiet it is, and most of all, the lack of gas smell in my garage. 
As long as you keep your expectations in check, this may be a purchase for you. It's not going to perform like the big dog machines with all sorts or levers, bells and whistles but it does a great job for what I need it to do. I justified the price by not having to gas it up or take the time to do all the maintenance like the other machines require. Depending on use, you may need to replace the scraper bar after every season or two and that will take you about 10 mins. 
On a side note, the wife took it out on her own and plowed a path to the mailbox. It's that easy to use. 

Other Ego things I own:
Self-Propelled Mower- Love it, but I never use the self propelled feature as it's pretty light to push around
530 CMF Blower - Love it
String Trimmer - Haven't had a chance to use it yet. 

Also, Ego and Home Depot (online) sell products without the batteries too. If you have a good core of batteries already, it will save you money by just buying the equipment vs. the full kit. For example, if you buy the snow blower kit, you shouldn't need the mower battery, etc as they are interchangeable. Just be careful using a larger battery on hand held stuff. It throws off the balance of the equipment and it's tough on your wrists. (A strap may help)


----------



## garsh

Shogun said:


> I purchased the ego snow blower right before winter this year. Unfortunately, the big snow I have been expecting has not materialized yet.


That's how you know that your snow blower purchase was a success!

And you can predict a hard winter is forthcoming whenever your snow blower breaks.


----------



## Ken Voss

In the San Francisco bay area I don't have a need for a snow blower but I do have an EGO mower and leaf blower and I am a huge EGO fan, I love their products.


----------



## Love

Thank you all for your input/feedback! I appreciate it! Sounds like I can move forward with confidence on these items, that makes me happy more than lawn equipment really should. 

And LOL @garsh, I bought my snowblower last year after the first snow of the season was 7", and that was after a previously nasty season the year before. "Never again!" I told myself (regarding shoveling). So of COURSE, after I bought the snowblower we never even got enough to warrant getting it out! It was THE deterrent!! This year, BIG snow storm to kick off the season right (5" rough guess) and that damn snowblower wouldn't start!!! Now that I spent last Friday morning fixing it....just watch, the season will be mild!!!!
Deterrent II - The Thawing!!!

Edit: ok ok, I opened myself up for a mocking for the "big snowstorm" comment and it only being about 5"...I fully accept the scoffing I'm about to endure from those in harsher climates!!!


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> I have a Toro 1800 snowblower and it has served me well for 9 seasons, even tackling snow three times its height. Again no maintenance, just plug and go. It's very light and easy to pick up and carry around.


Just pulled the trigger on a Toro 1500 (little brother to the 1800) a few minutes ago, after noticing that it was on sale today. There were a couple of other snow blowers that were available at an even deeper discount, but in the end, the Toro's convenience features and significantly lighter weight won me over. The 1500 will join our trusty Black & Decker corded lawn mower, which has served us well since we bought our house nearly eight years ago.

My only concern with the 1500 was that the motor is only rated at 12 amps, but after watching a few videos of it in action on YouTube, I feel confident that it will be sufficient for our use case (small walkway, driveway, and sidewalk).

In some ways, the snowblower is just an insurance policy for us. We live in a school zone, so if it snows just prior to a school day, the city will actually take care of the sidewalks for us (although sometimes their Bobcats also take out our hedges...). Additionally, we share a driveway with a neighbor who has heart problems and is unable to shovel (or push around a heavy, gas-guzzling snowblower) for very long, so in recent years, we've tried splitting the cost of hiring a snow-removal service to help us out, which is nice... when they actually show up.

Alas, neither of the services we've used have been anything approaching timely or reliable*, so there have been quite a few instances where I've been out shoveling frantically at 7am so that we're actually able to get everyone out of the house on time. NO MORE! -- we've got a Toro! (I added a 100-foot extension cord too, so we could take care of the neighbors as well, if needed.)

* I will say, though: our first snow-removal contractor was so unreliable that, 90% of the time, he forgot to bill us for the times he did show up -- whoops!


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> My only concern with the 1500 was that the motor is only rated at 12 amps, but after watching a few videos of it in action on YouTube, I feel confident that it will be sufficient for our use case (small walkway, driveway, and sidewalk).


The small motor will be fine. Just like a lawn mower going through tall grass, use your ears to tell it is working harder and move slower, or take smaller cuts at a fraction of the full width.


----------



## Love

I'm resurrecting this thread as I finally made the call and got all the electric equipment I was thinking about when I started it. Loving it so far. I ended up getting a mower, snow blower, string trimmer, edger and blower along with two 7.5Ah batteries and the rapid charger. (More on this in a bit).*








I was able to find a good home for all my previous equipment save the snow blower, which I'll list for sale most likely as it's been lightly used and will be a great value for someone. Once that thing is gone we'll officially have zero gas in the house/garage. I'm very excited about that! Solar is another dream of mine but with our low energy cost (thankfully over 50% comes from renewables in Iowa <-last I checked) and costs of solar being out of my price range, it'll have to remain a dream for now. Maybe one day, but we're considering moving anyway so holding off on solar is just practical. Anyway, getting this equipment has me very excited 

Today is the first day I mowed my entire yard with the Ego Power+ mower. I've had it now for a little over a week and did a small portion of the front yard to test it right away but today was a GREAT test for it. It's poured rain the past two days, the ground is a bit squishy still, the grass is quite tall as I'd just applied Step 1 (Scott's 4 step program) prior to the rainy days. So a real good Midwest mowing test right off the bat for this stuff! I used the string trimmer first and went all around the house and against the fences. Used the blower to clean it off and put it away. Then switched out the trimmer attchement for the edger (the "Power Head" has a quick detach feature) and edged the driveway, walkway, sidewalks and the back patio/landing. Next came the actual mowing, same battery, and used the self propell feature more and more as I got further in as I was getting winded from pushing. It was a good work out, but I'm out of shape, so that added feature was clutch. So I got all done mowing, folded up the mower and used the blower to clean it off and then put it away. Then cleaned all the same areas listed above and then some with the blower; everywhere grass had gotten! All with the same 1 battery! They don't have a % reader themselves so I put it on the charger to see remaining SOC. 25% (or under, but not yellow yet) not bad at all! For the record I have .26 acres. Not massive by any means, but a modest (and typical for this area) sized yard.








A quick picture of the results. A nice, clean front yard (my favorite kind!)









* I found that Ego has a horrible website/system set up where everything redirects you to Home Depot. Nothing wrong with that, but with so many different models and kits that have batteries and chargers already, it's very difficult to get the best deal and not end up with extra items that aren't being used (various battery sizes, multiple chargers, etc.) For that reason, I did a ton of "shopping cart" configurations and did the math/cost for all of them. I ended up finding a price on all items that was a good $300 less than the next closest when buying everything!! I got the snow blower with the two 7.5Ah batteries and rapid charger. Everything else I bought without a battery or charger (avoiding most of the kits). For the Power Head, I discovered that buying the power head/edger kit and buying the string trimmer separately was the cheapest, making sure it was the quick detach model (they have some that aren't).

Alright. I've rambled a bit here so I'll wrap up by adding the model numbers I got so anyone that wants can google them for more info.

Mower: LM2020SP (I got this model for the steel deck and self-propell options)
Snow Blower: SNT2103 (they only have the one. Got the kit with two of their biggest batteries as the snow blower can use both at the same time)
Power Head/Edger combo: ME0800 
String trimmer attachment: STA1500
(Quick detach, cheapest "kit" sans battery)
Blower: LB5800 (their strongest hand held blower. MOAR POWAH!!!)

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Love


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> I saw a post about an electric snowblower in another thread but didn't want to hikack it...been meaning to post/ask about this Ego brand of electric, battery operated equipment for some time. I just had to drain my snowblower tank and carb because it wouldn't start, run and buy more premium gas in a separate container (had to buy that too) and have basically had enough of having gas (and the gas smell) in my garage...period. I've been looking at completely replacing my mower, string trimmer, blower and snowblower with this Ego brand. Only my current mower and snowblower are gas powered, but the blower is corded which is inconvenient. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? The appeal of having two of their stronger batteries and being able to run all my equipment is high. I read posts and seen YouTube videos of people mowing, pulling the battery and using it again in another product, then doing it again, so it seems to be a substantial charge and/or not too demanding. Also I would likely free up garage space as I have a hefty snowblower (SnowTek 24E, Arians low end Home Depot brand), and my mower can't possibly fold up like the ones from Ego (Toro of some kind...not important which I suppose, as long as it keeps working!)
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://egopowerplus.com/products
> 
> I plan to start next spring with a mower, string trimmer/edger combo and blower, then buy the snowblower later next year in prep for the following winter. They do seem a bit pricey to me. Just curious if any have products from this brand and have any insight they can share. Pros/cons, recommend or run away? Thanks all! Hope you're having a great weekend!


I am planning to switch to Ego brand also...first will be a leaf blower. A friend has one and it works great.


----------



## Dogwhistle

I’ve got the EGo Blower, Trimmer, and Hedge Trimmer. Work great, love em! With two batteries, you can keep swapping out, never have to stop!


----------



## Love

Check out this new(ish) Ego Power+ awesomeness. It's a power inverter for your batteries! I ordered one today using there promo code, saved $25 and has free shipping. This might never come in handy...true...but it also could be invaluable during a power outage or camping trip. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Nexus-Escape-150-Watt-Power-Inverter-PAD1500/305092938


----------



## TheTony

Lovesword said:


> I ordered one today using there promo code, saved $25 and has free shipping.


What promo code?


----------



## Love

TheTony said:


> What promo code?


EGONEXUS25OFF

Sorry, I should have included that. I thought it was on the website but just looked and it's in and email I got from EGo.


----------



## Shogun

Lovesword said:


> Check out this new(ish) Ego Power+ awesomeness. It's a power inverter for your batteries! I ordered one today using there promo code, saved $25 and has free shipping. This might never come in handy...true...but it also could be invaluable during a power outage or camping trip.


I ordered mine a couple weeks ago and finally shipped as HD was just getting them in. I think it will come in very handy during the occasional camping trip and power outage. Looking forward to seeing what It can power around the house.


----------



## Bigriver

So everyone loves their Ego mower, but I need a few specifics about what you love to figure out if it will work for me. I have about 1/2 acre and the grass is actually way too plush and thick — which has its downside. I like to mulch the grass (and leaves right now) and hate to plod along behind a slow mower - give me some speed.

So is it fast enough? Can it handle thick grass? What battery size do I need? Is it easy to clean? Anything special needed with the blade relative to a gas mower?


----------



## garsh

Bigriver said:


> So is it fast enough?


You can push it as fast as you like.


> Can it handle thick grass?


If you don't let it get too long, yes


> What battery size do I need?


You probably want the big one. Or maybe just two smaller ones.


> Is it easy to clean? Anything special needed with the blade relative to a gas mower?


I don't believe there's anything special, unless you get a plastic deck version, and you're used to steel decks.


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> You can push it as fast as you like.
> If you don't let it get too long, yes
> You probably want the big one. Or maybe just two smaller ones.
> I don't believe there's anything special, unless you get a plastic deck version, and you're used to steel decks.


To add to this, I got the self propelled option but I bought this to push it as much as possible to at least get a bit of exercise (my job is quite sedentary and my couch sings the song of the sirens, tempting me to its plump, comfy goodness the minute I walk in the door). The fastest setting is as fast, maybe a hair faster than my old Toro. I do use the self propell on a hill and occasionally on a back and forth pass here and there in the summer heat. Sedentary couch siren victim needs a break now and then!

The big batteries are the way to go if your asking me. I bundled a bunch of the products together though and didn't want a variety of sizes and multiple chargers I wouldn't be using. With one large battery charged fully, I can string trim the entire house, fences included, edge my driveway, sidewalk and back patio, mow the entire yard and then blow everything clean without the battery getting low. I tend to keep the batteries around 50% until I need them (treating it like I treat my car!), then I plop them on the charger when I get home from work on days I'm gonna mow, so most of the time I'm not starting with a full charge. Still have only had to stop and swap batteries twice all year.

Cleaning is actually a ton easier than my old gas mower. This mower is light and can stand on its own vertically, so I do that and then use the blower for it as well. I went with the steel deck option and have no concerns about it or the blades at all. I mulch, use the side discharge and my yard seems to love it, and I'll likely not even get the blades sharpened until 2 or 3 years go by. I think I've got .26 acres or some oddball number. Not sure if my grass is "thick" but I take care of my lawn and it's definitely very healthy (Scott's 4 Step system is my go to).

Waiting to use the snowblower, and can wait as long as nature allows, but I'm a bit excited about firing it up with both 7.5 batteries and letting it EAT. Did it with one battery as a "dry run" to make sure it works and I think it's just too cool, too simple.


----------



## ltphoto

Can't wait to hear how it goes with the snowblower. That's my last holdout. I have all the other stuff and they all work great.


----------



## Shogun

Go with the bigger battery. The self propelled version makes me walk at a pretty fast pace. I have .39 acre and can go without having to charge the battery if I don't use the self propelled option. Thankfully, if the grass is high or slightly wet, I have plenty of spare batteries to swap since I also have the snow blower. The only down side that I can find is that it takes me a while to mow the lawn. My neighbors are in and out with their riding mowers while i'm still at it. It's good exercise, but right now, time is more valuable so I may be looking for a nice deal on a used riding mower soon.


----------



## SR22pilot

I'm also a big Ego fan. I have their leaf blower, trimmer, edger, hedge clipper and mower. The blower is very strong. The trimmer and edger work great. The hedge trimmer does the job too. The mower is relatively quiet and light (plastic deck). I don't think it mulches as well as some gas mowers and I wouldn't want to cut the several inch high St. Augustine I cut as a kid. For my present yard (under quarter acre lot size) it does well as long as it can exhaust the grass. If I try to mulch wet grass it will clog up.


----------



## Firewired

I have the Ego dual battery mower and weed eater. When I saw the original thread I thought it was going to be about using the Ego blower to dry off the car after washing.


----------



## Enginerd

Firewired said:


> When I saw the original thread I thought it was going to be about using the Ego blower to dry off the car after washing.


I totally do this. Probably wouldn't consider an 2-stroke blower "clean" enough to dry my Tesla. The Ego speeds up the drying process, preventing mineral deposits where water drops would otherwise dry by evaporation.


----------



## Love

TL;DR: The EGo snowblower is GREAT!
@ltphoto tagging you per post 22 above.

Well... Bruce happened this weekend. What is Bruce? Didn't everyone know that we're naming winter storms now? If not, there you go. My post is informative already!

Bruce wasn't just any winter storm. Bruce was a frikkin blizzard that came with a vengeance like Agamemnon when he found out Helen ducked out on him with her side piece, Legolas. I can't even be mad, if my wife came to me and said she was leaving me for Orlando Bloom, I'd give her a high five and one of those butt pats football players do to each other when they do something worthy. That's one good looking pirate! But, if you know and remember the story, Agamemnon was like "nah, son..." and rallied up all of his homies. Bruce was like ol "Ag-non", but far far colder and with a wallet that had exactly zero F's left in it to give. He found all the snows everywhere and brought them to the shores of my city and didn't even need some sneaky, gimmick wooden horse to wreck shop.

Check out this map I found...









Ok, so maybe I altered the name of my city a_ little_ bit, but whatever... you see those numbers all over the map? Yes, friends, that is snowfall in inches! On one side, we set an impressive November record for this area of 14"* of snow! On the other side, FML.**

*35.56cm for all my metric peeps

**and yes I'm aware that there's bound to be some out there who scoff at these "low" snowfall numbers, but for my SoCal raised arse, this is the epicenter of suck.

But wow, talk about a massive first test for my EGo snowblower. That's like going to college and, your first day as a freshman, having to take a senior year final right off the get go. And that final was... REMOVE 14" OF DAMN SNOW FROM YOUR DRIVEWAY.

That tiniest part within me that was looking forward to a little bit of snow so that I could test out my new snowblower quickly vanished, replaced by a feeling I can only describe as "Frunk you, old man winter! Frunk you in the face!"

Right, so... finally on to the point to all this ramble, I got to use my snowblower! It performed extremely well and I wanted to come back here and follow up. I charged up both batteries on Saturday expecting to use them Sunday or Monday, got out Monday morning and did my entire drive way, the sidewalks in front of my house and the small walk way up to my house from the drive... ended up with a little under 50% battery life remaining (I know this because I threw both back on the charger to see where they were at).

This was a cold, really easily packing, dense, wet snow. As soon as I threw it somewhere, it became part of the snow that was already there and turned into a solid of some kind that I'm not sure fits anywhere on the periodic table. So it did bog down my snowblower quite a bit when the snow was at the height of the snowblower and above, though it only clogged the shoot once. I took several runs at some areas and resorted to chopping down taller mountains and densely packed areas with a snow shovel, especially where my driveway meets the street. The city had created a packed in tight mix of snow and ice that took a LOT of work with the shovel as well as making runs at it with the snowblower. I was out there for about 2 hours and my driveway isn't really that big. Reading all of this, I would imagine this doesn't sound good at all...this might sound like defeat or ineffectiveness of the snowblower. I mean, I still had to use the shovel so much, my machine bogged down, I had to plow a bit, shovel a bit, then repeat... what gives??? This sounds like a negative review!

I can tell you honestly that this was a super encouraging result to my first snow removal/testing out because it still managed to handle it like a champ. This snow was too much for anything. I saw neighbors with giant gas snow blowers and it was the same story... bogging down, clogged shoots, them having to attack the piles of snow/ice mix with shovels, etc. I wouldn't have been any better off with my old snowblower and, in fact, I feel like I was better off with my new one!

Having a blizzard is also super atypical for us in this area too, I can't recall another blizzard off the top of my head and I've lived here since the early 90s (my goodness it's painful to write that and reread it). So 14" at once just isn't a common occurrence. For further reference, I bought a good sized gas snowblower about 3 years ago after having a good 7-8" snowfall kickoff that winter and vowing never to shovel again. I then never used it the rest of that winter and used sparringly over the next two. We just didn't get many large snowfalls. I can think of 1 or 2 snowfalls where it came in handy versus just shoveling the little amount we got. So... I didn't need something so big and powerful. I found a good home for it and I think the new owner will get a good amount of use from it ...and I truly hope it worked well for them this past weekend!

I'm 100% certain that with the typical snowfalls around here, which I haven't done any official research on but would say averages under 6" at any one snowfall, this snowblower is going to be BEAST MODE. And due to its ease of use (plop in battery, GO!), I can easily see myself using it on the low amounts like 1 and 2" that I would've not bothered getting the gas snowblower out for, too much hassle with gas, pull starting or running the extension cord out to electric start it, etc. This thing is so light and easy to use, it's very impressive. It zips around as fast as I can push it. Another positive is that it starts with a simple button push and then holding a lever to keep it on... identical to the mower line. Simply release the lever to stop. This came in extremely handy as I chopped some of the giant pile of snow/ice and then used the snowblower to get it off to the side. Trying that sort of stop and go with the gas snowblower would have been a PITA.

I had ideas of making a very detailed video and posting it with before, during, and after videos stitched together with commentary. The idea truly was there, honestly...but once I got outside the cold hit me like a Seattle fish tosser hitting me in the face with a Sea Bass. It was also becoming painfully obvious to me the truly daunting task of getting my driveway clean I had before me. My thoughts and ideas quickly dissipated to "no frunking way" and I went to work without capturing it.

I did manage to take a few short videos before giving up. I'll stitch them together without any bells/whistles/sound/music and just post that up so you can see it. I'll edit this post with a link once I get that done.


----------



## FRC

EPICENTER OF SUCK indeed! Welcome back, my friend, welcome back!!


----------



## Love

Short video is done.


----------



## FRC

To a lifetime Georgia boy that is freaking incredible!


----------



## Bigriver

@Love, I don't know if you ever sneak back to this site for a visit, but I just re-enjoyed one of your epic posts about your Ego snow blower.

I went searching for this as we have 6" of snow sitting on the ground, a massive gas-powered Craftsman 2-stage snow blower taking up a crazy amount of garage space, and..... no gas. I've transitioned to almost everything else electric, but the snow blower is a remaining dinosaur, needing dinosaur power.

So I am online shopping for Ego snowblowers and see an option for a single stage or a 2-stage, for roughly double the price. A couple of questions for anyone out there with any experience with either:

They take 2 batteries. Would there be any problem with using my current 5.0 and 7.5 Ah batteries? Just curious if it is using both batteries in parallel or whether it depletes one then switches to the other?
Anyone with the 1-stage feel like it is not enough? Anyone with the 2-stage who feels it is too much?


----------



## garsh

I just bought an Ego Leaf Blower to go along with my Ego Mower. Got it on clearance. 

Home Depot has been clearing out all of their Ego products. It looks like Lowes has started carrying them now.


----------



## batzman

Bigriver said:


> @Love, I don't know if you ever sneak back to this site for a visit, but I just re-enjoyed one of your epic posts about your Ego snow blower.
> 
> I went searching for this as we have 6" of snow sitting on the ground, a massive gas-powered Craftsman 2-stage snow blower taking up a crazy amount of garage space, and..... no gas. I've transitioned to almost everything else electric, but the snow blower is a remaining dinosaur, needing dinosaur power.
> 
> So I am online shopping for Ego snowblowers and see an option for a single stage or a 2-stage, for roughly double the price. A couple of questions for anyone out there with any experience with either:
> 
> They take 2 batteries. Would there be any problem with using my current 5.0 and 7.5 Ah batteries? Just curious if it is using both batteries in parallel or whether it depletes one then switches to the other?
> Anyone with the 1-stage feel like it is not enough? Anyone with the 2-stage who feels it is too much?


I have both. Started with the single and now upgraded to the double.
It all depends on the amount and type of snow that it will be clearing. Size also can be a concern for storage.


----------



## Stach

It uses the batteries in parallel and I bought a refurb Ego single stage blower (with 2 x 5.0 batteries) towards the end of last winter and it exceeded my expectations. I still have a very old, huge gas 2-stage snowblower as backup, but I will honestly only need that for the heavy / dense snowplow roll at the end of the driveway during bigger storms.


----------



## JWardell

To continue my previous conversation on snowblowers, as I said I have been looking closely to get a cordless one for the last two years, but the Ego and greenworks never really came down to my budget. I was weary of the lower voltage units though especially with mixed reviews from Snow Joe. And the other part is getting the most out of your purchase by using the batteries with multiple tools/being able to get other tools for cheaper without the batteries. I'm a big fan of Worx tools for the innovations and realtively low price, I have had their trimmer for 13+ years (and still on the original battery), plus their lawnmower, blower, drill (and soon...40V chainsaw, maybe some more...). So I was elated just a few weeks ago when they introduced a snowblower, that combines two of the 20V batteries used in most of their tools in series, but a little concerned with the power and if it would equal my plug-in AC Toro snowblower.
Well we got hit with a good storm last week, and I got over a foot in front, and my driveway was wind-packed UP TO MY WAIST so it just got a BIG test. I'm thrilled to say it does have the power of the plug-in, in fact I think it is a bit stronger. But with super heavy snow, the batteries drain after about 15 minutes (and they get very hot from the work!)...but it is so much more convenient and will hopefully do much better in a lighter storm. 
Since it's new and theres no reviews out there, I made a quick video for those doing their research on the internets:


----------

